# Zodiac Super Seawolf



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

For not much more money than the new Seawolf Paul has shown us, there are still a few of these around in good nick. Movement is a ETA 2824 (likely a -2 by feel, but I don't know for certain). It comes with a dive kit a la Oris Taucher Regulator, Heuer Supr Pro, et. al. Really a nice watch with some unique design features that never appear thrown in for the sake of uniqueness. Reminds me of the Capeland XXL in that respect: something different yet coherent, with some echoes of classic divers.

The bezel recalls a seashell without being too obvious, while providing a great gripping surface. The crown is recessed in the guards yet grippable and easy to use.










Love the fluorescent red and silver on black dial. The silver writing goes well with the case finish and the red is very visible (despite the absorption of red at depth, fluorescent colours do very well).


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Yet another great watch Colin, what are the numbers for between 10-11 1-2 etc?

Foz


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

foztex said:


> Yet another great watch Colin, what are the numbers for between 10-11 1-2 etc?
> 
> Foz


Foz, I don't know - and it's not for lack of wondering. I suppose I should just google it


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That's another on my wishlist


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nalu said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Yet another great watch Colin, what are the numbers for between 10-11 1-2 etc?
> ...


Darn, Ive been googling it for an hour to no avail, the only thing I could find was a reviewer who thought they were 'decompression ratios' ?

Foz


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I saw the same thing - they are not decompression ratios. I found a great Zodiac site (which I found a couple of years' ago and promptly forgot about), but my browser crashed every time I tried to surf around the site.

Will try some other methods this weekend. Now I've got a burr about it!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Good pictures Colin









I am happy with mine .... still need to find some links for the bracelet ..... so on a temporrary strap


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Good pictures Colin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JoT,

I'm getting a package together to send off to you (it'll be a few weeks yet I suspect), but I'll send you my extra links in it.

I could pretend that I'm saving them to sell on with the watch, but we all know how likely that is


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Splendid watch Nalu,

Shame you can't get 'em no more









Would one ever sell one

























Nalu said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Good pictures Colin
> ...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> JoT,
> 
> I'm getting a package together to send off to you (it'll be a few weeks yet I suspect), but I'll send you my extra links in it.
> 
> I could pretend that I'm saving them to sell on with the watch, but we all know how likely that is


Thanks Nalu ... I will send them back if I ever decide to sell







.... a package?







sounds interesting


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

I do like those


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

That is simply elegant!


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

The original beast, great watch.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Any further ideas, suggestions or answers re. the numbers/fractions anybody? I've continued searching but to no avail, found a post saying these were "a crude european decompression table" but am highly sceptical.

cheers

Foz


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

foztex said:


> Any further ideas, suggestions or answers re. the numbers/fractions anybody? I've continued searching but to no avail, found a post saying these were "a crude european decompression table" but am highly sceptical.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Foz


The watch originally came with dive tables, not that I would know what to do with them









I have managed to find an original case c/w dive tables, I am guessing that the numbers bear some relation to the tables, I will let you know if I can make any sense when it arrives in a few weeks.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

A good result on the bracelet problem; it would only fit a 7.25" wrist, I needed some links.

The Super Sea Wolf bracelet is a "President" style solid link affair so not easy to find a donor bracelet. I tried a Spiedel and a Hadley Roma "President" without any luck and then came across a Seiko President style bracelet ....

the links fit although the match is not 100% it is near enough for me







.... the main difference are the centre links, the Seiko being folded metal.

Overall it works well, I will take a photo on the wrist when I get some light, but for now ... spot the links


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

numbers 3 4 5 going from right to left from the clasp 

But its a very good match, only slightly wider,


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

jasonm said:


> numbers 3 4 5 going from right to left from the clasp
> 
> But its a very good match, only slightly wider,


How did you spot them?
















At normal size the difference is even less obvious


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

By a stroke of luck I managed to get a complete Super Sea Wolf leather case, papers, dive table, unused rubber strap, wet suit extension strap and strap changing tool.

Well pleased


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice one JoT,

Do the papers give us any more idea about the strange numbers on the dial?

Andy


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

foztex said:


> Nice one JoT,
> 
> Do the papers give us any more idea about the strange numbers on the dial?
> 
> Andy


I havent had time yet, I will try and figure it out over the weekend


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I have the same kit, minus whatever is in the middle pocket on the right. Neither the dive tables nor the generic owner's manual say anything about the numbers on the dial.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> I have the same kit, minus whatever is in the middle pocket on the right. Neither the dive tables nor the generic owner's manual say anything about the numbers on the dial.


Thats me stuffed then


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

JoT said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same kit, minus whatever is in the middle pocket on the right. Neither the dive tables nor the generic owner's manual say anything about the numbers on the dial.
> ...


And me starting to get _very_ irritated about those effing numbers!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Nalu said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Nalu said:
> ...


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Nalu said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > Nalu said:
> ...


I can imagine, its doing me in and I haven't even got one









Andy


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

Nalu said:


> I have the same kit, minus whatever is in the middle pocket on the right. Neither the dive tables nor the generic owner's manual say anything about the numbers on the dial.


Have you tried emailing them?:

[email protected]

Just a thought...


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Jot,

That's a rather tasty looking Zod














How long have you owned her? 











hotmog said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same kit, minus whatever is in the middle pocket on the right. Neither the dive tables nor the generic owner's manual say anything about the numbers on the dial.
> ...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

bry1975 said:


> Jot,
> 
> That's a rather tasty looking Zod
> 
> ...


Probably only for about another 3 weeks


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Jot,
> 
> That's a rather tasty looking Zod
> 
> ...


I have had it about four months Bry, but didn't wear it much as I had it on a strap, the bracelet being too short )since remedied with some Seiko links) .... finding a case and accessories was a stroke of luck











hotmog said:


> Nalu said:
> 
> 
> > I have the same kit, minus whatever is in the middle pocket on the right. Neither the dive tables nor the generic owner's manual say anything about the numbers on the dial.
> ...


The current Zodiac company is a resurrected company, the original went tits up sometime in the 90's, I doubt if they will be able to help .... might give it a go anyway











mach 0.0013137 said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Jot,
> ...










this one is a keeper


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JoT said:


> bry1975 said:
> 
> 
> > Jot,
> ...


Of course it is John


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great looking watch.

Matt


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

PERHAPS, the only way to obtain a Zodiac SSW























http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ZODIAC-SUPER-SEA-WOL...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

-->

QUOTE(Bill B @ May 19 2006, 03:09 AM) ←

The original beast, great watch.

Not picking on you Bill, but _this_ is the orginal SSW beast 










The case on this one has been bead-blasted. I'm pretty sure that's a modification by a previous ovner, but don't know for sure. The unsigned crown is at three and slightly recessed. Interestingly, the other watches I have which share this case have the crown at 4:30.










An echo of the son, below.










Also comes as date-only, which I would have preferred. But you pays yer money and takes yer chances with these vintage ones. Besides, how many black on orange day-date wheels are out there?







It sports the familiar 14-sided crystal guard wall, which must be doing it's job as there are a few light scratches on the mineral crystal but no significant chips.

Needs a bit of a cleanup, which I did after I saw these photos







. It's now on a CF-patterned tropical strap, but I'm thinking I need one of those vintage 70's diver 'bubble' straps.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Nalu,

Am I right in thinking the case is heavily Peened, most likely from the blasting process, thus making it very difficult to repolish adequately?

Lovely watch ole chap


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

bry1975 said:


> Nalu,
> 
> Am I right in thinking the case is heavily Peened, most likely from the blasting process, thus making it very difficult to repolish adequately?
> 
> Lovely watch ole chap


Thanks Bry. Yes, I'd think it would be difficult to polish. The finish is much like that of the most recent SSW, possibly a bit rougher. Maybe it was Zodiac's initial foray into the finish for the new model?


----------

